# All my girls~



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hubby jokes that my daughter Brooklyn is the "dog whisperer" because each time she sits on the couch....this is what happens! Aren't Havanese the best!? This was not a posed photo, I just grabbed the camera when I saw them all together.
From left to right: Stella, Daisy, Havana and on the back of the couch is Emmy.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You have such a lovely family! Look @ that loyalty & LOVE....I agree hav's are the best!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very adorable all five of them.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lucky Brooklyn! My girls gravitate towards my husband most of the time.
Thanks for sharing a very sweet photo.

Susan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a great photo, that is so adorable thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Darling picture! Havanese are truly "people" dogs.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Maddies Mom~ 
Havana is a half-sister to your Maddie, they have the same daddy!
(didn't know if you knew that!) :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's a great picture  They obviously love her very much! Very sweet!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie,

This is great for Brooklyn. She can just yell, "mom, bring me something to drink" and I bet you do her bidding. You couldn't make all those sweet dogs move now, could you??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love it!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That's a great photo. They all look adorable.

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's cute! Havana looks so big now. Is she your biggest? (She looks like she passed Stella up.)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is a real keepsake picture. Your daughter is beautiful and the Havs are not bad either. Very pretty.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your compliments! I love my girls!
Kimberly, yes Havana is MUCH bigger than Stella! Stella is right around 10 lbs now, and Havana is around 15 lbs or so. Havana is much taller on her legs, longer, and her bone is much sturdier. She is a solid girl! She reminds me alot of her dad, Lito.
Havana and Emmy are pretty close in size. Havana may even be a bit taller than Emmy. I should measure them side by side~ although I think they are both a bit "chunky" right now...(shhhh, don't tell them I told you that!) with the heat right now they spend ALOT of time just laying around...they aren't getting much excersise except when they run around like crazies in the evenings.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

What a wonderful picture.  All five of your girls are just beautiful. :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Katie- No, I didn't know that! Small world!! It looks like she might have more wave to her coat than Maddie. She's truly beautiful! The ironic thing is that I had picked the name "Havana" as one of my favorites for my next Hav before we bought Maddie. But it was my husband's "turn" to pick names, and he likes simple girl's names. From your picture, it looks like Havana is a love just like Maddie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a great photo Katie. yes all of your girls are exquisite!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Brooklyn is so lucky! Surrounded by Havs! Where would Jester be in the mix, Katie?

Jane


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Katie, your girls are so precious - what a lovely picture. Sigh, how beautiful!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pic of your girls. Are you originally from the East coast? Brooklyn is a great name!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Katie,
GREAT picture!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

No, I am not originally from the East Coast...I have always lived right her in Ca! We actually got her name off of the 5 o'clock news when they were talking about Brooklyn New York. We were at my moms for dinner, and she said "Brooklyn would be a nice name"....and I said "you're right, like Katelyn or Ashlyn, and it's just Brook and Lyn put together!"...and hubby actually agreed to it! For the rest of my pregnancy, people would say to me "you aren't ACTUALLY going to name a baby Brooklyn are you?!" But now I get tons of compliments on her name!

And Jane~ Jester is in Washington State with his breeder for the month of July~she may be bringing him to me at the Nationals unless he finishes before then.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! How great for Brooklyn, that she has such loving and loyal company. She reminds me of my 12 yr. old, Lina, who also attracts Ricky and Sammy whenever she's in the room.

Havana is a lot like Ricky who is also big-boned and 15 lbs. That Emmy on the back of the couch is adorable with her big smile! Love them all. I'm so glad you shared this pic with us, Katie. Brings a smile to my lips.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie, I am originally from Brooklyn and then we moved to Lynbrook. The people who moved to this Long Island town inverted the name, because they were from Brooklyn.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Katie I love this photo!

It looks like all of the Havs are smiling, they must really love your little girl, she is so adorable!

~Kristin


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the name Brooklyn!She's a pretty girl!I bet she likes it too--instead of being 1 of 5 in her class named Brittany or Ashley etc.:biggrin1: Beautiful havs Katie......I think your husband is right....Brooklyn is a dog whisperer!:whoo: :biggrin1: Lucky her!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, actually she is the only Brooklyn in the whole school~! (over 550 students!) Don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing....everyone knows who she is! LOL~

Kristin~ Havana says to give her daddy Lito a huge hug and a big slobbery Havakiss~ ound:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Katie - What a beautiful picture! Love it! :biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Katie!

It is amazing to me how much Havana looks like her daddy, even down to the small markings on the bottom of the paw pads! A few months ago, I printed out the picture from your website of all of Lito's babies in your arms, I love showing it to people! Lito says hi to his beautiful daughter Havana and sends his love, he is one proud papa!

~Kristin


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kristin- How many litters has Lito sired? Benji Boy on this forum also is from Lito. Does he miss his bachelor days? :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I believe Lito sired 3 litters. One with my Stella, one with Kimberly's Tinky and one with Elaine's Tessa~


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I think you're right Katie! Those were the three litters that I knew of :biggrin1: . 

Jeanne, I think he does occasionally miss his swinging single days :biggrin1: , sometimes he takes a look at where his "family jewels" used to be and I wonder if he gets sad that he doesn't have them anymore. But he is such a happy boy, he acts so much like a fiesty teenager that it is easy to forget he is a mature adult with children of his own  

~Kristin


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Busy Boy!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Great picture! It could easily cause MHS!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kristin- It sounds as if daughter Maddie is like her father in that respect. Her middle name is "play". Kimberly registered her as "Havtahava's Neverending Childhood". Boy, did she pick an appropriate name!:biggrin1:

I really see the resemblance between Havana and Lito. They're both gorgeous!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Jeanne!

Maddie is such a beauty too (of course I am very partial to all of Lito's babies  ). Was her former name Wendy? I believe I met her when I flew out to California to pick up Lito at Kimberly's, back when his name was Mister Trump  I thought she was so adorable I wanted to take her home too! I am so glad that the two of you found each other and that she has such a loving hu-mom. 

~Kristin


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kristin- Yes, her previous name was "Wendy". She is Miss Personality and I do love this girl! Here is her picture from Kimberly's website when she was around 6 months old, I believe. This is how you probably remember her.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oooh, I love those little "muppet" pics! So cute!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie,
What a beautiful picture! Brooklyn looks gorgeous and how happy are the furbabies with her! I just discovered that Havana is Benji's half-sister  Tessa is Benji's mom. 

Kristin and Jeanne, Benji too LOVES to play. I adore the way he begs me to play with him. Lito sired some very cute puppies for sure. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Jeanne I love that photo!

That is how I remember her looking last December :biggrin1: That shock of white hair on the top of her head is too cute! I think all of Lito's puppies have been black or black and white and very playful, and they are all beautiful to me!

Thanks for the photo Katie, it really made my day!

~Kristin


----------

